# home theater to computer sound issue



## iron225 (Jan 14, 2011)

hi when i play music from my itunes on my computer through my onkyo home theater system the sound is not as loud as when i play music cd's on my dvd player through the same system is there maybe a better sound card i have a stereo y cable hooked up and recieve stereo and surround but the sound on dvd player sounds much louder than computer the sound is much fuller on cd was wondering if there is a way to fix this so computer eqals the dvd player sound quality i have i tunes volume up all the way.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you have your iTunes connected via RCA's into one of the Inputs on the Onkyo, you could use Intellivolume to add gain to that particular input. Short of that I am not sure there is much else that can be done.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Just incase you haven't tried it already but is the volume up on Windows/OSX? If using Windows click on the speaker icon next to the clock - if it's not there go to the control panel/sounds. If that does fix the actual volume level you could try fiddling with the EQ in iTunes to make the music "fuller" - it has presets like Rock, Jazz etc.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

It's been awhile since I set my rig up to play through outboard system, so I can't remember exactly.
But if using Windows, the sound is sent through some kind of filtering that will degrade the sound quality.
I can't rember how to bypass this, maybe you could do some searching or someone else here may chime in about this.
I may be remembering this part wrong, but you know that the Windows filtering is bypassed if the Windows volume control is inoperable or vaccant.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Glenn, I've never heard of any such filtering but it may exist. I'm not sure why anything would be applied to lower the audio quality. Some audio drivers will disable the Windows volume control panel in favor of theirs but that's about all I can guess that you've seen.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll try to find out more. 
I don't think it was this site that I read about it, wherever it was, it seemed to be common knowlege.
I'm at work and can't do too much now, but I'm remembering something about a kernel (removing a kernel, installing a kernel, the sound going through a kernel???).


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is an article discussing how Windows sends both computer sounds and your high qaulity music files through the Kmixer which may process the signal and possibly degrade it:

http://www.ayre.com/usb-xp_setup.htm

Make sure you read all the way to the bottom about a driver called ASIO4ALL.


----------

